# Safest travel system for newborn?



## SunShineSally (Jan 18, 2005)

So I am getting a travel system for the new baby that is on his way! I was going to just get a convertable but he will be here in the dead of winter and I feel he will be warmer plus more protected from the cold buffalo wind and snow







: in a bucket seat I have one of the carseat covers (one that goes on top like a secure blanket not one that goes on the whole seat those seem unsafe to me) So out of all these systems what in your opinions is the safest? the stroller *and* the car seat??

Combi Cosmo LE Travel System - Periwinkle - Combi International - Babies "R" Us (I really liked the women at the parks Combi and I found an awsome deal on this and if it the safer one again I will deal with the little things I do not like )

Graco Quattro Tour Sport Travel System Stroller - Boone - Graco - Babies "R" Us(I am not a fan of Graco I had one with Ds but if it is safer I will get this one)

Bertini B5 Travel System Stroller - Valencia - Bertini - Babies "R" Us (This is the one I like personally best I loved the stroller and the carseat was nice and light and has a high weight limit it is longer than most ect.. but if it is not the safest I dont want it)

thank you all in advance!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I would skip the Bertini, simply because it's just an overpriced Dorel product









I love Combi infant seats, and the Shuttle has an anti-rebound bar which is an added safety bonus. The Snugride is a perfectly fine seat; nothing special but it's easy to use.

The two most recommended seats are the Graco Snugride32 (formerly known as the SafeSeat) and the Chicco Keyfit30, as they have high weight limits and will last the longest. However, if you like a seat with lower limits and know you will be buying a new seat sooner rather than later, go for it









Also, if you are going to be in snow/ice/uneven terrain, I'd look at a stroller with bigger, better tires than the cheapy travel system ones. The Combi is light but the others a4re heavy and cumbersome and they all have a hard time 'off-roading'. The Mountain Buggy Urban, BOB, Baby Jogger are all great in any terrain and have car seat adaptors.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd go w/ the combi, just because i hate big bulky strollers - if you have a van or suv there fine but anything else they just take up WAY too much room!!


----------



## SunShineSally (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys I will only be walking in the winter from the van to a store and vise versa I really like the combi I find it cute and small but seems to have the functions of a large stroller. I so I may go with that one any other opinions are very much wanted







thanks again!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

If you aren't going to be going off pavement I think the Combi would be a great choice


----------



## SunShineSally (Jan 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
If you aren't going to be going off pavement I think the Combi would be a great choice

















thanks mama! I may go with that I love the pattern and i love that it is small as I said I feel I may not need an umbrella stroller????


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I definitely think you can skip an umbrella stroller. That one is very light and compact!


----------

